# [materiel] disque dur partition  taille secteur (resolu)

## tail

[/quote]Bonjour,

sur un disque dur de 2 T formaté initialement en ntfs, l'utilitaire de disque annoncait  (de memoire)

- les performance seront mauvaises car les secteurs sont trop petits 512 octet

-j'ai du faire une erreur lors de choix lors du formatage et choisir une option compatible windows 95 ou 98 par erreur?.

Je ne parvient pas à effacer cette partition deffectueuse pour en creer une correct

Les données

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

essais de d'effacement de la table de partition avec l'utilitaire disque

Error erasing: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_del_partition: device_file=/dev/sdh, offset=0

Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=2000398934016)

No MSDOS_MAGIC found

Exiting MS-DOS parser

Entering Apple parser

No MAC_MAGIC found

Leaving Apple parser

No known partition table found

got it

got disk

got partition - part->type=4

refusing to delete a protected partition

note

Qparted , ou le gestionnaire de partition de KDE donnent ausi des erreurs

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

utilisation de fdisk

il s'agit de

Disk /dev/sdh: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 121601 cylindres, total 1953525168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x000e907f

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *        2048    58593279    29295616   83  Linux

/dev/sda2        58595326  1953523711   947464193    5  Étendue

/dev/sda5        58595328   253904895    97654784   83  Linux

/dev/sda6      1943929323  1953520064     4795371   82  partition d'échange Linux / Solaris

/dev/sda7       253906944  1943928831   845010944   83  Linux

Les entrées de la table de partitions ne sont pas dans l'ordre du disque

Disk /dev/sdh: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 243201 cylindres, total 3907029168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 4096 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 4096 octets / 4096 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x12048365

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

Disk /dev/sdj: 80.0 GB, 80000000000 bytes

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 9726 cylindres, total 156250000 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00081f52

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdj1   *        2048    48828415    24413184   83  Linux

/dev/sdj2        48830462   156248063    53708801    5  Étendue

/dev/sdj5        48830464   146485247    48827392   83  Linux

/dev/sdj6       146487296   156248063     4880384   82  partition d'échange Linux / Solaris

----------

## tail

Bonjour

j'ai oublié de preciser que j'utilise ubuntu.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Alors ton post aurait plutôt ça place sur le forum de Ubuntu  :Wink: 

Je ne pense pas que tu ai un problème de taille de secteur, ton disque exporte une taille de secteur physique de 4096o, c’est déjà la valeur optimale pour un disque récent, la taille de secteur logique ne changera pas et n'a pas d'incidence. J'ai un disque identique et les mêmes infos :

```
Disque /dev/sde : 2000.4 Go, 2000398934016 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 243201 cylindres, total 3907029168 secteurs

Unités = secteur de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 4096 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 4096 octets / 4096 octets

```

Si tu as un problème de performances c'est sûrement dû à un problème d'alignement de partitions, il faut re-créer la table de partition avec une version récente de fdisk ou autre.

Pour ton erreur à la suppression de la table de partitions, elle est surement corrompue ce qui empêche fdisk de fonctionner correctement, le meilleur moyen est d'effacer carrément la table avec la commande dd (tu trouvera comment faire sur google) avant de la re-créer.[/quote]

----------

## tail

Bonjour

Le disque fonctionne en EXT3 .

Les tailles logiques et physiques sont encore differentes, vu les les articles en fin de post et l'avis de GentooUser@Clubic je vais laisser le systeme ainsi. Je n'ai pas les connaissances suffisante pour ajuster manuellement tous les parametres si je fais une erreur.

Merci à tous

ce qui a été fait

--------------------------------------------------------

sudo fdisk /dev/sdh

fdisk: impossible d'ouvrir /dev/sdh: Aucun medium trouvé

---------------------------------------------

note disque en /dev/sdb à la place de  /dev/sdh

-------------------------------------------------

phil@phil-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sdb

Le périphérique dispose d'une taille de secteur logique plus

petite que la taille de secteur physique. Ajuster la limite de

taille à celle de secteur physique (ou optimale en terme d'E/S)

est conseillé, sinon les performances risquent d'être affectées.

Commande (m pour l'aide): m

Commande d'action

   a   bascule le drapeau d'amorce

   b   éditer l'étiquette BSD du disque

   c   basculer le drapeau de compatibilité DOS

   d   supprimer la partition

   l   lister les types de partitions connues

   m   afficher ce menu

   n   ajouter une nouvelle partition

   o   créer une nouvelle table vide de partitions DOS

   p   afficher la table de partitions

   q   quitter sans enregistrer les changements

   s   créer une nouvelle étiquette vide pour disque de type Sun

   t   modifier l'identifiant de système de fichiers d'une partition

   u   modifier les unités d'affichage/saisie

   v   vérifier la table de partitions

   w   écrire la table sur le disque et quitter

   x   fonctions avancées (pour experts seulement)

Commande (m pour l'aide): o

Création d'une nouvelle étiquette DOS avec id de disque 0xb6ff98f8.

Les modifications restent en mémoire jusqu'à ce que vous les écriviez.

Après quoi, bien sûr, le contenu précédent sera irrécupérable.

Avertissement : drapeau 0x0000 non valable dans la table de partitions 4, sera corrigé par w(écriture)

Le périphérique dispose d'une taille de secteur logique plus

petite que la taille de secteur physique. Ajuster la limite de

taille à celle de secteur physique (ou optimale en terme d'E/S)

est conseillé, sinon les performances risquent d'être affectées.

Commande (m pour l'aide): w

La table de partitions a été altérée !

Appel de ioctl() pour relire la table de partitions.

Synchronisation des disques.

phil@phil-desktop:~$ 

------------------------------------------------------

phil@phil-desktop:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb

ecriture de zero sur le disque 

----------------------------------------------------

Qparted creation d'une partion ext3

-----------------------------------------------

Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 243201 cylindres, total 3907029168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 4096 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 4096 octets / 4096 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00094418

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdb1            2048  3907028991  1953513472   83  Linux

disque fonctionnel

--------------------------------------------------------

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768635

Advanced Format Alignment of Hard Disks

même message d'erreur avec utilitaire disque

http://www.osnews.com/comments/22872

Linux Not Fully Prepared for 4096-Byte Sector Hard Drives  2010

il semblerait que ce soit la nouvelle technologie avec les secteur de 4 k qui aient posé un probleme. 

seagate  Barracuda Green 2T

http://www.seagate.com/files/docs/pdf/fr-FR/whitepaper/mb6101_smartalign_technology_faq.pdf

----------

## guilc

Attention, ces liens sont obsolètes. Le noyau a depuis été adapté aux secteurs de 4K. D'ailleurs le fait que le secteur logique soit de 512 et le secteur physique soit de 4096, tout ça c'est annoncé par le disque. les constructeurs conservent une taille de 512 en logique pour les vieux OS pas adaptés justement (exemple les vieux windows, ou les vieux linux). C'est en quelque sorte une géométrie de transition. l'OS ne peut rien y changer.

Les disques à secteur logiques de 4K, a priori je crois qu'aujourd'hui, on va trouver ça uniquement sur les disque > 2.1To qui ne seront partitionnable qu'en GPT (pas possible de les adresser dans l'espace restreint du MBR)

Concernant l'alignement des partitions, aucun souci avec les fdisk récents, ils savent très bien faire ça sans rien calculer de spécial.

En bref, rien à faire, continue tranquille, c'est normal  :Wink: 

De toute façon, le gain en perfs au passage en secteurs logiques de 4K est minime : le gain qu'il va y avoir, c'est donner plus de données en même temps au NCQ (cela multiplie virtuellement par 8 la taille du pipe NCQ) qui va un peu mieux optimiser le déplacement des têtes, mais c'est tout.

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

